# Postgraduate Education after work experience



## hsachin (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi,

I have more than 4 years experience in IT.I require suggestion for the postgradute, I got the GSM-175 visa and I have aspiration of higher studies.This visa allows me to study as well for full time.

Can anyone suggest is it good idea to study further? I also got the offer from University of Sydney for the course of IT Management.

Further, If I study Masters, Will I be considered as a fresher after completion, I mean my previous 4 years of experience will not be considered by employers?

Regards
Sachin


----------

